# Typing game!



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Trolling the internet I found this game... Its for kids, but it sure helps me with MY typing lol. 

http://play.typeracer.com/


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.popcap.com/games/free/typershark

This is another great typing game. I have wasted many a hour on this site. Dynomite is very addicting.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot you guys! I stayed up until 2:00AM typing my fool head off last night!:typomat:


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha no problem lol!


----------

